# Besoin d'infos sur la securité reseau WIFI - merci



## thespis (28 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour

Je suis nouveau dans les questions de securite Reseau WIFI.

Je viens de connecter par WIFI mon portable et mon G5 tout 2 sur OSX.
Les 2 mac ont leurs fichiers et imprimante partagées.

COmment faire pour m'assurer qu'aucune autre personne ne puisse accéder à mes donées ou imprimante.

En activant le parfeu mes donnés pourront elles toujours etre partagé entre les 2 macs?

merci pour votre aide


----------



## drs (28 Janvier 2005)

salut

deja, la 1ere chose, c'est de bloquer les adresses MAC.
Chaque carte réseau (y compris les cartes airport) ont une adresse physique, qui a cette forme:
aa:bb:cc:dd:ee:ff (en hexa).
Tu dois avoir une option sur ta borne wifi pour n'autoriser que ces machines à se connecter.

D'autre part, tu peux sécuriser ton réseau par l'ajout d'une clé wep en hexa (de 26 chiffres hexa pour une sécurité à 128bits. Pour ca, j'utilise WepKeyMaker (http://www.chally.net) qui te permet de construire une clé à partir d'une phrase.

Ensuite, pour te connecter, tu devras rentrer la clé wep. Sinon, point de connexion.

Alex


----------



## thespis (28 Janvier 2005)

Merci pour ta reponse.
J'ai bien verifié que ma borne wifi n'accepte que l'adresse mac de mes 2 postes. 
ca me parait OK.
J'ai peur qu'avec des cracks on puisse brisé ma clé WEP et adresse MAC

Existe il d'autres moyen de protection?

merci


----------



## drs (28 Janvier 2005)

oui effectivement, tu peux craquer une clé WEP. Mais cela, surtout pour une clé en 128bits, demande quand meme quelques heures, une fois une quantité suffisante de paquets capturés (entre 500 et 1000 je crois).
Effectivement ce n'est pas infaillible.

Il existe aussi le WPA qui permet de faire changer la clé toutes les 10 min, ou à un intervalle de temps que tu auras paramétré. A voir si ta borne le gère.

Alex

PS: je viens juste de me mettre à la securité des réseaux wifi, alors si vous avez plus de détails sur le WPA, je suis preneur.


----------



## Denisws (31 Janvier 2005)

Il y a une solution hardware pour la sécurité wifi c'est chez nucleonet 
C'est la seule formule vraiment sure que je connaisse


----------



## Nikopol87 (1 Février 2005)

En complément des deux méthodes (restriction adr MAC + Clé WEP) ; ne pas diffusé le SSID est aussi une solution qui permet de ne pas rendre visible le reseau Wi-FI

Apres pour les crack..... tout en IPSEC !!


----------



## thespis (8 Février 2005)

Nikopol87 a dit:
			
		

> En complément des deux méthodes (restriction adr MAC + Clé WEP) ; ne pas diffusé le SSID est aussi une solution qui permet de ne pas rendre visible le reseau Wi-FI
> 
> Apres pour les crack..... tout en IPSEC !!




comment dissimuler le ssid?
merci


----------



## drs (8 Février 2005)

salut

pour dissimuler le SSID, il suffit de décocher la case Broadcast SSID (ou quelque chose d'approchant).

Ceci dit, meme en interdisant le broadcast, des outils comme istumbler peuvent détecter le point d'acces wifi. Donc, aucune utilité!

Alex


----------



## Einbert (9 Février 2005)

Pour le moment, on ne peut pas vraiment parler de sécurité fiable en ce qui concerne le Wireless.
 A son tout début, il n'y avait même pas de cryptage, car cela aurait demandé trop de puissance aux premiers périphériques wireless. Puis le WEP fut un vrai flop, car même si l'algorithme de crpytographie utilisé par WEP (en l'occurence RC4) est bon, la façon dont celui-ci est utilisée est mauvais. Il existe deux attaques principales sur le WEP :  la méthode du dictionnaire, qui si on sniffe suffisamment de paquet (pour collecter l'espace complet des vecteurs d'initialisation) permettra en offline de décrypter les paquets, mais le but n'étant pas d'obtenir la clé; la réelle faille de WEP et qui permet de trouver la clé dans un temps linéaire, et c'est bien là le problème, car même avec 128bits ( clé effective de 104 bits et 24 pour les vecteurs d'initialisation ) la complexité n'augmente que de façon linéaire,  est le fait qu'il existe des vecteurs d'initialisation dit faible qui permette de découvrir petit à petit la clé (  comme on peut le voir dans les films, ou un code est afficher chiffre par chiffre quand un gangster essai de le cracker); pour plus d'infos à ce sujet, il faut se référer au papier de base écrit par  un gourou de la cryptographie (Adi Shamir, un des _aventeurs _de RSA); le papier est assez complexe à comprendre, car très mathématique. Le mieux est également de voir ce que dit wikipedia au sujet du WEP, afin de voir les autres problèmes qu'il y a avec WEP. Concernant le masquage du nom de la borne, il est en effet assez facile de le trouver via des tools déjà proposés dans un post précédent (le meilleur que je connaisse sur mac est kismac). Concernant le filtrage de l'adresse MAC, là aussi, si c'est la seule protection mise en place, c'est très facile à contourner, via un simple spoofing d'adresse MAC. 
 Un autre problème que l'on peut rencontrer (je ne sais pas si cela est vraiment encore faisable) est l'usurpation du nom de la borne, où on peut forcer qqun à se connecter sur une borne du pirate, plutôt que la vraie, si le signal de la borne du pirate est plus forte.

 Pour venir au WPA (un coup-d'oeil à ce sujet sur wikipedia vaut la peine), il a été mis en place avec 802.11g, mais que de manière provisoire, pour combler les problèmes de sécurité du WEP et pour attendre la finalisation du 802.11i (officiellement en final depuis fin 2004 je crois).  Concernant le WPA, il me semble également avoir vu passé un papier paru en fin d'année qui montrait une faille dans ce protocole.

 Comme le disait qqun plus haut, si vous voulez être tranquille que vos données transitées soient confidentielles, utilisez VPN, resp. IPSec. Et j'espère que nous verrons bientôt émerger les premiers appareils supportant le 802.11i  .

 ++


----------

